# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ديكورات جبس للأسقف

## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*ديكورات جبس للأسقف*
















ياااااارب تعجبكم وأوعدكم

الجبس القادم حيكون شغل يدوى من صنع يدى

ودى ووردى

----------

